# Suse 9.1 und Amd 64 +



## Tholo (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
 Gleich im Vorhinein
 Ich habe die suche wirklich aktiviert aber keine Aussage gefunden die mir weiterhilft.
 Da ich absoluter  bin in Sachen Linux. Ich bin grad erst dabei mir das Programm anzusehn.

 Ich hab schon öfter gelesen das es ein Linuxsystem gibt was auf 64bit läuft.
 Diese Kernel sind das wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, oder?(x86)

 Mein Suse9.1 läuft zur Zeit auf 586 wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
 Und nun weiß ich überhaupt nich wie ich dase 65bit Version bekomme.
 Ein Bekannter sagte das das auch mit Yast funktioniert. Nur find ich da nix.
 Weiterhin bin ich aber auch nich direkt bestrebt mir das Suse 9.2 zu holen, wo das schon drauf sein soll.
 Ich habe schon mehrere FTP´s gefunden wo verschiedene Kernels aufgelistet waren, nur versteh ich nicht welches ich benötige.

 Das kann auch daran liegen das ich wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe von Linux und irgendwelchen Anwendungen. Will mich da aber unbedingt mal reinfuchsen.

 Mein System:
 K8vSeDx
 Amd 64 3200+
 Gpu 9800XT
 1024 DDRram
 Audigy 2ZS
 Hauppage WinTV


 Thx und
 Greets Tholo


----------



## Holger_S (28. Dezember 2004)

Also, der 64bit Kernel ist die Architektur x86_64! Wenn du dir Suse 9.2 holst, sind im Packet beide versionen enthalten, d.h. die 32er und die 64er Bit Version! Fall du ein anderes Linux möchtest, zb. Ubuntu, da gibts auf den Mirrorn die 64 Bit Version zum Downloaden! 

 Gruß Holger


----------



## Tholo (30. Dezember 2004)

Tholo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo
> Weiterhin bin ich aber auch nich direkt bestrebt mir das Suse 9.2 zu holen, wo das schon drauf sein soll.


 *fg*Genau das wollt ich vermeiden


----------

